# My couple of G. elegans



## Tortugo (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi all..
this is my couple of Geochelone elegans...I think a least the male is from Sri Lanka (It is captive bred, but I think Sri Lanka form). The female is South Indian form...maybe 





Male on the left, female on the right




Female plastron




Male plastron





Best regards


----------



## cvalda (Jan 16, 2008)

so gorgeous, i'm getting so envious looking at everyone's gorgeous stars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 16, 2008)

They are really beautiful!


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 16, 2008)

Very very beautiful!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 16, 2008)

They are both very nice Davide.. however I don't believe the male is Sri Lankan...

Terry


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Beautiful Stars. I love the shade differences and the slight pattern differences. Please keep those pics coming.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice Stars Davide  I agree with Terry about the male. He's a South Indian Star like your female. He looks to be WC and she is CB.

Danny


----------



## Itort (Jan 16, 2008)

A beautiful couple. I think Danny and Terry are right.


----------



## Tortugo (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you for compliments.
On CITES of female there is written she is from Sri Lanka, but I'm sure she is South Indian and if the male is South Indian too.....so much the better.
The person who gave me the male told me he is cb. But I don't think so. He is so perfect.


----------



## newbie (Jan 17, 2008)

wow.. what an indian star!! great tortoise you have. yup, i agree, both are indian star, not srilankan. anyway, don't ever bother it. you have great star tortoise though.


----------



## TestudoGeek (Jan 17, 2008)

just, perfect stars...


----------



## smoke_kush (Feb 8, 2009)

how big do these torts get??


----------

